# Got this tank today



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Picked up this cool little half round tank today worked it out to be approx. 6 gallons was thinking a small shrimp tank, any thoughts.
this was home made by a member, the glass is 1/2" thick:


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

personally I never had luck with shrimp in small tanks...but would be a cool tank for a Betta. Nice tank, hard to believe the glass is 1/2" thick


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

really cool shape, planted tank for sure


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I know I couldn't believe the glass thickness. The round part was one half of the legs of a glass table, I think he said the glass top broke so he had the bottom and back custom made polished and bevelled and made up the tank, it's about 20 Lbs. He said it was his first aquarium, but didn't use it now. So you know how mts is!!! LOL. Hmmmmmmm , beta tank.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nano sw !!!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Why did I know you would say that!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice looking tank! 

I agree with John about the betta tank.


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

A little planted shrimp tank would look awesome!


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

that would make a nice shrimp tank...


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

What did you end up doing?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Foxtail said:


> What did you end up doing?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


Ended up not using it at all for sale for $30 what I paid for it. "MTS with no plans" LOL


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

its a neat tank, 1/2 inch thick, jeez thats awesome, do a nano reef, couple of mini clowns , get your nemo on, 6 gal tank , 6lbs of live rock , man that would be a cheapy for sure,


----------

